# Where To Fish On The Clinton



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

im not lookin for and honey holes just where whould be a good starting location i am by the clinton like 3 branchs of it run around me just dont know where would be a good starting spot i can fish the mouth where it comes in from Lsc or should i try to find sumwhere else i am Located In chestefield if that helps any thanks for any help you might be able to offer 

also what should i use for bait or should i use lures and also do you guys eat your fish or just let them go


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

try this http://www.crwc.org/programs/stewardship/recreation/steelhead.html


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i've fished yates when the fish are in, it's a nice area to fish but gets alot of traffic. you can try down at the hay loft on dequindre is it? right around the corner from yates pretty much. or down a dodge park but i've never fished there.

the mouth (south river road) has a nice dnr launch and is great for bass/pike, but not really for steelies. they make a b-line through the lake and into the river, the upper stretches seem to be the best...


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

what would you all use for bait or should i chuck sum spinner or lures i have never fished for steelheads so im kind of new to this also what kind of rod and line should u use? I have a nice bait caster not to good with it but will it work i have 12 pound on it and i have used it on sum nice pike. also do you eat this fish outta there.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

with steelies, you generally want to go with thin line unless the water is really stained. steelhead are usually very line shy, i generally wont fish with anything more than ten pound test but usually eight or six if the water is really clear. since you are using light line you are gonna want a long limber rod and a reel with a decent drag(generally a spinning reel). a spinning reel is also good because you are generally throwing lighter tackle, but not always. ive never got into throwing hardware for steel but i know it works, i generally flyfish with small egg patterns or bounce spawn. as far as eating them, the clinton isnt a river i would eat fish out of but i doubt the steelies are in the river long enough for it to be a problem.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Speaking of the Hay Loft, is that private property accross the river? And how about down stream from there?

Thanks,


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

downstream is private, upstream is where i fished. stayed on the hayloft side of the river and just walked up from there. not sure about the other side either, get some waders and it's not an issue.

try drifting spawn, casting small spoons, spinners, jr deep thundersticks or fly's.


the clinton river is a very clean river these days believe it or not. regardless the steelies are lake fish, they're fine to eat.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Upstream, downstream and across the river from the Hayloft is all public property.

http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepa...maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm&latlontype=DMS


----------



## woodzman (Aug 29, 2001)

I don't wanna butt heads with a Moderator BUT the GREEN color on a Topo Map doesn't mean State or "Public" Land...It's means "Hardwoods"...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LOL . You mean that green with RECREATION AREA printed on it?


----------



## woodzman (Aug 29, 2001)

I saw that...but it doesn't really have a boundry line it doesn't say that on the other side of the river. 

So I guess the better thing to have said on my part is:

"By that map, Esox, how do you know for sure it's Public land?"

So tell us please cause I don't think telling the police "Esox Said I can" will work...will it? :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

All part of River Bends park. At one time it all belonged to the state, they sold it to Shelby Twp.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Zoom in on the map, there is indeed a boundary line. Or go to the nature center at Riverbends Park and obtain one of their maps. Then either walk down the trail/boardwalk from the nature center to the river on the opposite bank from the Hayloft. Better yet, drive N on Ryan from the Nature Center, turn into the PARK Parking lot, right across the river from the Hayloft. Or one could go into yet another park parking lot off of 23 mile that will take you into the section of the park that is on the same side of the river as the Hayloft, but downstream. Or you could stay home because you don't believe me that the park's parking lots are in the park.......and leave me in solitude.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

that's right, the park is opp. of the hayloft... as far as the same side as the hayloft some used to be private, because my grandpa owned some of that some 20yrs ago.... so i wasn't sure what is and what isn't....

there is also a park off 22 just west of shelby rd you can park and fish in..


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thats the same park. It's a BIG park.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Woodzman....if you told a cop "Esox told me" he'd probably search you, hand cuff you, and throw you in jail! :lol: 

There isn't many people I'd say this about, but I wouldn't question Paul's knowledge on fishable water in his back yard.

Marc


----------

